# [hs] Schwachstelle mit unbekannter Auswirkung in eMule Plus



## Newsfeed (27 Mai 2008)

In dem Peer-to-Peer-Programm eMule Plus haben die Entwickler eine Sicherheitslücke geschlossen. Details zur Lücke sind jedoch nicht bekannt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

